# FFMPEG - CAPTURE VIDEO - FIREWIRE



## VALDUF (7 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur MacBookPro - Version 10.6.3

Je souhaite faire de l'acquisition vidéo via FFMPEG.
J'utilise un caméscope Mini-DV connecté au Macintosh via le port FireWire.

D'après la doc FFMPEG, je devrais utiliser comme INPUT : /dev/video1394/0
Or, je n'ai rien en faisant ls /dev
et naturellement, j'ai le message d'erreur suivant avec FFMPEG 
/dev/video1394/0: No such file or directory

voici ma question :
- Comment puis-je capturer avec mon Mac, ce que filme mon caméscope FireWire, avec FFMPEG ?
Dois-je installer d'autres programmes ?
Dois-je utiliser un autre INPUT ?
Quelle est procédure d'installation ?

Merci pour votre aide 

Question subsidiaire :
Même question pour une webcam reliée en USB...
/dev/video0: No such file or directory


----------



## whereismymind (7 Août 2010)

Question peut être stupide ... pourquoi pas avec imovie ????


----------



## VALDUF (7 Août 2010)

Merci pour ton retour 
Effectivement, il existe d'autres logiciels comme imovie qui permettent d'effectuer parfaitement des captures vidéo via FireWire !

Mais mon souci est ailleurs 

J'ai besoin d'utiliser FFMPEG - comme "application cliente" - pour faire du broadcast en direct avec un serveur de streaming (protocole rtmp) 

Je ne souhaite pas non plus utiliser - dans ce cas précis - une page Web avec du Flash connecté avec mon serveur de streaming.
Je l'ai déjà fait et ça marche très bien 

Comment faire pour que FFMPEG voit mes caméscopes et mes webcams sur mon Mac ?


----------



## whereismymind (9 Août 2010)

VALDUF a dit:


> Comment faire pour que FFMPEG voit mes caméscopes et mes webcams sur mon Mac ?



Houlaaaa ... Je passe !!!


----------



## tatouille (10 Août 2010)

VALDUF a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis sur MacBookPro - Version 10.6.3
> 
> ...




tu ne peux pas les "devices" montés comme fichier sont tres rare sur macos il n'y a meme pas kernel side une API public tu dois fouiller dans le cruft. (Apple ne veut pas de device ailleurs que dans un espace memoire)

la seule possibilité et de se connecter au device en utilisant le IOKit, 

ton device se trouve en memoire dans le IORegistry, je ne sais pas ou en est l'equipe de ffmpeg concernant les macs, mais la reponse peut se trouver sur leur mailing-list.

poser ta question a des gens un peu plus au fait sur le sujet:

http://www.ffmpeg.org/mailinglists.html

ou

http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/


----------

